# New Rver



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

I recently bought a new Outback 23 RS. I went out and bought a small tool box. I added fuses, socket set, box end wrenches, tire pressure guage, levels, and screw drivers. Also bought some chocks for the tires and equip. to change one. I was wandering if some of the experienced people could let me know if I might need any thing else to help if something goes wrong. I would rather spend some extra money now than not be prepared when on the road or at the campsite. Thanks for any input.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

Rubber washers for water hose
Water nozzle
DUCK TAPE
















Happy Camping!!
Tom


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

one other thing:

A box of white rubber gloves for Sewer dumping!! They come in handy!! GET IT?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cell phone, patience and a cold beer!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Second the "patience'.

Also, a rubber mallet for pounding the bumper end back on when you put up your sewer hose.

Also, I think there was a thread here a few days(?) ago that discussed some of these things.









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Channel Lock Pliers to remove the lug nut covers....or just take them off and leave them off like me!!!!









Zip ties, and bungie cords....you can always zip tie and bungie cord something loose.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Charles,
There are a large number of items you need to consider. Don't have to get them all right away because a lot oare for convenience rather than safety. However, there are a few lists here on the forum that talk to this exact question. Click here for a thread that discusses equipment needs. I beleive that in the thread there is at least one other link to other threads on the site.

GlenninTexas has prepared a spreadsheet of items he keeps in his camper - that might be a good resource. Send him an email by clicking here.

Good to have you aboard - welcome to Outbackers.com.

(You picked the best floorplan you know!)









Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Good choice on the floor plan -- not every has our great sense of the obvious..









Matches

Flashlight

rubber hose and washer. Get one of those heavy duty RV ones ...

50 foot electrical cord (to run the trailer while at home and for some reason the outlet next to you while camping suddenly goes out and you have to share the guys across from you ... (I shared mine last time!!)

A scrubber rug for the first step so you can wipe your feet off before you get in the trailer...

Playtex rubber gloves .. the long ones... to do the septic stuff with

extra battery for the smoke or CO detector...

Extra battery for the remote control of the airconditioner...

levelers for the trailer so you know when its level....

duct tape -- great for bad kids and about 100000 other uses....

4 of those 0.50 cent tent metal stakes that fit into the holes of the awning so you can open it up all the way and get it off the trailer...

a ceramic heater so you can run the heat off of the RV parks power and save your propane...

weather radio

small grease gun for the bearings

---

also -- make sure that you -- for practice actually change your tire... jack up the trailer.. pull off the spare.. put it on .. rotate the spare with one of the tires that is on the trailer ... reason i say that is my lug nuts that hold the spare on is different then the lug nuts that hold the actual tires.. if i had not taken someones actual advice and bought one of those 4 n 1 wrenches from Wally World I would be stuck on the side of the road if I ever had a flat.... also it will let you know that you got a jack that fits, etc etc


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, yeah, a torque wrench with a socket to fit your lug nuts.


----------

